# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  سؤال المحاضرة الخامسة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:


السؤال الأول:

 تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة 

السؤال الثاني:

 وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل

- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة

- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات

- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص

- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

[align=center]

*السؤال الأول:* 


*تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة*




*صــــــور الشــروع* 


*إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: الجريمة الموقوفة, الجريمة الخائبة, الجريمة المستحيلة وهي كالآتي:* 


*الجريمة الموقوفة:* 


*هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل.* 


*الجريمةالخائبة:* 


*هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.* 





*الجريمة المستحيلة:* 

*هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.* 



*صور الاستحالة* 



*1- الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:* 


*الاستحالة المادية* 



*عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة* 

*ما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل* 

*أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.* 

*الاستحالة القانونية* 



*عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.* 


*2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:* 

*الاستحالة المطلقة: عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.* 

*مثال ذلك استعمال الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.* 


*الاستحالة النسبية: تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.* 
*مثال ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.* 


[/align]

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

*السؤال الثاني:* 
*وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل* 


*- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة (صح)* 
*- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل* 

*- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات (خطأ)* 
*- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها"* *تبعاً للماده 45* 
*بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة.* 


*- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص (خطأ)* 
*- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.* 
*فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".* 


*- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ (خطأ)* 
*- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ.* 
*فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان*
*فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن*
*يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه* 
*شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".*

----------


## mohamed ali moustafa

أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:

السؤال الأول:
 تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة 

السؤال الثاني:
 وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل

- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة
- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات
- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص
- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ
*الاجابة
**السؤال الأول:
 تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة* :-
*
(م45-عقوبات) الاسباب التى تحول دون حصول النتيجة الاجرامية بعد البدء فى التنفيذ 
1-الجريمة الموقوفة :-
تكون الجريمة موقوفة فى الاحوال التى يبدأ الجانى فيها بتنفيذ سلوكة الاجرامى ولكن هذا السلوك يوقف اى لا يكتمل بسبب عدم اكتمال السلوك اللازم لوقوعها ففى هذه الصورة من صور الشروع لا يستنفذ الجانى كل نشاطة الاجرامى ولذلك يطلق على الشروع هنا مسمى (الشروع الناقص).
2-الجريمة الخائبة :-
تكون الجريمة خائبة عنداما تفلت النتيجة الاجرامية من يد الجانى على الرغم من استفادة لكل نشاطه الاجرامى وتسمى هذه الصورة ب(الشروع التام).


*السؤال الثاني:-
1*- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة
1- (صح) لا يتصور الشروع فى جريمة خيانة الامانة*.

*2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات*
*2-(خطأ) لا يتصور الشروع فى المخالفات.

**3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص*
*3-(صح) (م45-عقوبات)

4-*-* يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ
4-(خطأ)يأخذ المشرع المصرى بالمذهب الشخصى وليس المذهب الموضوعى.

*

----------


## احمد علاء الدين محمد

السؤال الأول:

1-تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة? 


*-صــــــور الشــروع*

*إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي:* 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل

2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.
 
3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.


*-صور الاستحالة:*

1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

A-الاستحاله الماديه:عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

B-الاستحاله القانونيه:*عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.*



2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:

A-الاستحالة المطلقة:*عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.*

مثال: *ذلك استعمال* *الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.*

B-الاستحالة النسبية:* تعنى عدم إمكانية* *حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.*

مثال:* ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على** المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.*



السؤال الثاني:

2-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة  ( √ )
*- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل*


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات  ( X )
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة*.*


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص  ( X )
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".
 

4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ   ( X )
-* يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,**فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان* *فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن* *يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه* *شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".*
 :Thumb Yello:   :Thumb Yello:

----------


## ahmed maher

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

س : -تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة؟ 


*-صــــــور الشــروع*

*إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي:* 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل

2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.


*-صور الاستحالة:*

1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

أ)-الاستحاله الماديه:عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

ب)-الاستحاله القانونيه:*عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.*



2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:

أ)-الاستحالة المطلقة:*عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.*

مثال: *ذلك استعمال* *الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.*

ب)-الاستحالة النسبية:* تعنى عدم إمكانية* *حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.*

مثال:* ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على** المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.*



س :-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة ( √ )
*- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل*


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات ( x )
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة*.*


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص ( x )
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".


4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ ( x )
-* يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,**فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان* *فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن* *يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه* *شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".*

----------


## امانى عبد المنعم احمد

*
-صــــــورالشــروع

إذاتحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة منصور الشروع وهي: 

* الجريمه الموقوفه:هي الجريمة التيبدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيامبالنشاطلسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معينوهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكلشروع فيقنتل

* الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التيقامفيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلىحدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاصعلى المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعدشارعا.

* الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صورالشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمةإلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنهاالجريمةالتي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلةالوقوع.


-صورالاستحالة:



* الاستحالهالماديه
عدم تحقق النتيجةلأسباب مادية تعود إمااإلىالوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعينالجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكابجريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمةفمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدافي نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجانييده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

* الاستحالهالقانونيه:عدم توافرشرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوعالجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيثيشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.



الاستحالة المطلقةوالاستحالة النسبية:

1 الاستحالة المطلقة:عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهرييستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.

مثال: ذلك استعمالالجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أويستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاقالمقذوف.

2 الاستحالة النسبية:تعنى عدم إمكانيةحدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوثتلك النتيجة.

مثال:ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النارعلىالمجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليهفيه.
* 


*السؤال الثانى:*

*- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة**( √ )
**لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم**النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث**بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل**


** -* *يتصور الشروع في**المخالفات**( x )*
*لا يتصور الشروع**في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا**أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45**,**بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس**لمخالفة**.


**-* *الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا**بنص خاص** ( x )
**الأصل أنه لا عقاب على**الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة**المقررة للشروع**.**فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين**قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا**الشروع**".
**

**-* *يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار**لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ**( x )**
**يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في**التنفيذ**,**فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في**القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان**فعل يؤدي حالاً**ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن**يبدأ**الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي**لاعتبار أنه**شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على**تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً**".*

----------


## محمد فوزى عبد الحليم

_1-تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة? 


-صــــــور الشــروع

إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل

__2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

__3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.


-صور الاستحالة:

__1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

__a-الاستحاله الماديه:عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

b-الاستحاله القانونيه:عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.



2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:

a-الاستحالة المطلقة:عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.

مثال: ذلك استعمال الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.

b-الاستحالة النسبية: تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.

مثال: ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.



__السؤال الثاني:

__2-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة_ _( صح )
__- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات ( خطا)
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة.


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص ( خطا)
__- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".


4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ_ _( خطا)
- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً"._

----------


## نيفين سعيد سعد احمد

س : -تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة؟ 

-صــــــور الشــروع
إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل

2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.

-صور الاستحالة:

1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

أ)-الاستحاله الماديه:عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

ب)-الاستحاله القانونيه:عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.

2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:

أ)-الاستحالة المطلقة:عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.

مثال: ذلك استعمال الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.

ب)-الاستحالة النسبية: تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.

مثال: ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.


س :-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة 
( √ )
- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات 
( x )
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة.


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص 
( x )
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".


4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ 
( x )
- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".

----------


## مها عبدالكريم

*
1-تكلم بالتفصيل عن ص**ور الشروع في الجريمة* *صــــــور الشــروع**
إذا  تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي  صورة من صور الشروع وهي: الجريمة الموقوفة, الجريمة الخائبة, الجريمة  المستحيلة وذالك طبقا لنص المادة* *(م45-عقوبات) الاسباب التى تحول دون حصول النتيجة الاجرامية بعد البدء فى التنفيذ كالاتى :-
**الجريمة الموقوفة:* 


*هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل.


*     الجريمة المستحيلة 

*هي من صورالشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمةإلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنهاالجريمةالتي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلةالوقوع.
وتنقسم لاستحالة مطلقة واستحالة نسبية

*مثال*ذلك استعمال* *الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف*

مثال:* ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على** المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.*

وكذالك الى جريمة مستحيلة مادية وقانونية
  الجريمة الخائبة

*هي الجريمة التيقامفيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلىحدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاصعلى المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعدشارعا.

*2-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة   صحيحة
*-  لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة  بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل*


 2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات خطأ
- لا يتصور الشروع  في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو  جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة*.*


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص خطأ
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".
 

4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ خطأ
-* يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,**فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان* *فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن* *يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه* *شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".*

*
*

----------


## ميار سامي عبدالرحيم

_-تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة? 


-صــــــور الشــروع

إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي  الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام  بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في  مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع  فيقنتل

__2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي  الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث  النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه  ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

__3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي  من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا.  ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة  لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.
صور الاستحالة:
استحالة مادية و استحالة قانونية
استحالة مطلقة و استحالة نسبية
_س :-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة ( √ )
*-  لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة  بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل*


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات ( x )
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو  "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا  دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة*.*


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص ( x )
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".


4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ ( x )
-* يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,**فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان* *فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن* *يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه* *شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".*

_

_

----------


## Lamees Mohamed

**

السؤال الاول : تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع :-



 - المقصود من الشروع : هوا البدء في تنفيذ الجريمة مع عدم حدوث نتيجتها لسبب خارج عن ارادة الفاعل وهوا يتكون من عدة صور 

الجريمة الموقوفة 
الجريمة الخائبة 
الجريمة المستحيله
وسيتم شرحها فيما يلي :-

1. أولاً الجريمة الموقوفة : 
و تسمى أيضا شروعا ناقصا و فيها يبدأ الجاني بنشاطه الإجرامي لكنه لا يكمله لأسباب خارجة عن إرادته أي بتدخل عامل أجنبي حال دون إتمام لفعله الإجرامي . مثل محاولة سرقة فيلا ولكن تمكنت الشرطة من القبض عليه .

2. ثانياً الجريمة الخائبة : 
فيها يسلك الجاني كل الأفعال المؤدية إلى النتيجة ويقوم بكل خطوات الجريمة لكنها لا تتحقق على الرغم من قصده حدوثها مثل من يقوم بأطلاق النار على شخص ولكنه لم يصيب .

3. ثالثاً الجريمة المستحيلة :
و فيها يسلك الجاني كلالأفعال المؤدية إلى النتيجة لكنها لا تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع بسبب ظرف يجهله الجاني . 
ولها عدة صور :-

استحالة مادية 
استحالة قانونية  
1. والاستحالة المادية هي عدم تحقق تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية اما لمحل الجريمة او الوسيلة المستخدمة وسيتم توضيح كل منهما
فبالنسبة للوسيلة المستخدمة من يستخدم سلاح لا يعمل لأرتكاب الجرمة اما  بالنسبة لمحل الجريمة بأن يقوم الشخص بوضع يده في جيب المجني عليه ولكنه  لايجد شئ يسرقه 
2. والاستحالة القانونية هي عدم توافر احد شروط الجريمة التي وضعها القانون مثل محاولة قتل شخص لشخص اخر ميت فهذا شئ لايعاقب عليه القانون كجريمة قتل وهي تنقسم لأستحالة مطلقة واستحالة نسبية 
فالاستحالة المطلقة عدم امكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري مثل استعمل الجاني بندقية غير صالحة للقتل 
اما الاستحالة النسبيه فهي عدم امكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب ثانوي حيث اذا  تغيرت الظروف لأمكن وقوع تلك النتيجة محاولة القتل بكمية قليلة من السم .




 
السؤال الثاني: وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل :-


 
- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة ( √ )
الاجابة صحيحة لأن الشروع هو : البدء في إرتكاب فعل بقصد الجريمة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره بسبب لا علاقة لأرادة الجاني فيه .
إذاً لا يتصور شروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة .
لإن النشاط في الجريمه يتمثل في النية ، والنية أمر باطني لا يمكن الكشف عنه.


 
- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات ( x ) 
الاجابة خاطئة تعريف الشروع هو : البدء في إرتكاب فعل يعد جناية او جنحة بقصد الجريمة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره بسبب لا علاقةلأرادة الجاني فيه . وذلك تبعا لنص المادة 45
وبالتالي لايتصور الشروع في المخالفات وانما في الجناية والجنحة فقط ..


 
- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص ( x ) 
الاجابة خاطئة لأن الاصل لاعقاب على الشروع في جنحه الا اذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة والذي يحدد العقوبة المقررة للشروع في تلك الجنحة حيث تنص المادة 47 على انه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع " .



 - يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ ( x ) 
الاجابة خاطئة لأن المشرع المصري يأخذ بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ 
وذلك على الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ الا انه فعل يؤدى حالاً ومباشرة حدوث الجريمة . وتقول محكمة النقض انه لايشترط لتحقق الشروع ان يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الاعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة بل يكفي لأعتبار الشروع في الجريمة ان يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق على مباشرة تنفيذ الركن المادي وسبب حتمي له

----------


## دينا أحمد محمد الشافعى

[align=center][/align] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
[COLOR="DarkRed"][SIZE="4"]صور الشروع
[COLOR="Red"]الجريمة الموقوفة هى تلك التى بدأ الفاعل فيها فى التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لادخل لارادته فيه فمن تربص لاخر بقتله فى مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة علمت ذلك فقامت بالقبض عليه فان فعله يشكل جريمة موقوفة وهو يمثل شروع فى القتل
[COLOR="Sienna"]2-الجريمة الخائبة هى تلك التى قام الجانى فيها بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من احاث النتيجة التى يقصد حدوثها فمن يطلق رصاص على المجنى عليه ولم يصبه فان هذا شروع فى خطأ
3-الجريمة المستحيلة هى صورة من صور الشروع فى الجريمة يرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة الى تحققها أصلا وبذلك فان الجانى بدأ فىالتنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من اكمال النشاط والنتيجة وهناك نوعان من ا
[الاستحلة استحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية
الاستحالة المادية ترجع الى عدم تحقق النتيجة لاسباب مادية تتعلق بوقائع الدعوى نفسها أو الى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو الى المحل مثل من يستعين بمادة سامة ضعيفة المفعول أو من يضع قنبلة فتنفجر ولم يكن المجنى علية موجود 
الاستحالة القانونية ترجع الى عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التى يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة فلا تقع جريمة القتل الا اذا كان المجنى عليه حيا 
وهناك الاستحالة المطلقة والنسبية
الاستحالة المطلقة  عدم حدوثها لسبب جوهرى يستبعد كل احتمال حدوثها 
الاستحالة النسبية عدم امكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب ثانوى 
صحح الخطأ مع التعليل 
1- العبارة صحيحة وذلك لان جريمة خيانة الامانة من جرائم النشاط ولاتحتاج لنتيجة مثل الجرائم الشروع التى لاتكتمل النتيجة فيها لسبب لادخل لارادة الجانى فيه 
2- العبارة خطأ وذلك لان الشروع لايكون فى المخالفات ولكنه يكون فى الجنايات والجنح لها نص خاص 
3- العبارة خطأ لان الشروع فى الجنايات لايحتاج لنص خاص بل يكون فى الجنح لان المادة 47 تعين قانونا الجنح التى يعاقب على الشروع فيها عقوبة هذا المشرع
4- العبارة خاطئة لان المشرع المصرعى أخذ بالمذهب الشخصى الذىيعتمد على شخص الجانى أكثرمن ارتكاب أركان الجريمة فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح يحدد مفهوم بدأالتنفيذ بأنة اتيان فعل مباشر وحالاالى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض لايشترط لتحقيق الشروع أن يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ فعل من أركان الجريمة

----------


## Ahmed Fouad

*السؤال الأول:

1-تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة? 


-صــــــور الشــروع

إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل

2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.


-صور الاستحالة:

1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

A-الاستحاله الماديه:عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

B-الاستحاله القانونيه:عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.


2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:

A-الاستحالة المطلقة:عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.

مثال: ذلك استعمال الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.

B-الاستحالة النسبية: تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.

مثال: ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.



السؤال الثاني:

2-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة ( √ )
- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات ( X )
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة.


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص ( X )
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".

4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ ( X )
- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".

                                                                                                                                                                                             Ahmed Fouad

*

----------


## Mostafa kamal

> أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:
> 
> 
>  السؤال الأول:
> 
>   تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة 
> 
>  السؤال الثاني:
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*السؤال الأول:*

*تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة?* 
 
*
صــــــور الشــروع*

*إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي:* 

 1*-الجريمه الموقوفه:

**هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. 
مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل

2-الجريمه الخائبه:

هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. 
مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

* *3-الجريمه المستحيله:

هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.


صور الاستحالة:

1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

*  *أ-الاستحاله الماديه:

عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

ب-الاستحاله القانونيه:
* 
*عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. 
مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.
* 


*2- الأستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:*

*أ-الأستحالة المطلقة:

**عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.*

مثال:
*
أستعمال* *الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.
* 
*ب-**الاستحالة النسبية:*

*تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سبب ثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.*

*مثال:

**  من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على** المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.*



*السؤال الثاني:*

*2-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟*
 *1**- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة*  *(صحيحه )*

 *لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل*


*2**- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات* *( خاطئة )

* *لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة.
* 

*3- الأصل انه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص* *( خاطئة )*

 * الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".
* 

4*- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ*  *( خاطئة )*
*يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,**فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان* *فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن* *يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه* *شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".*

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

*

-صــــــور الشــروع

إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل  فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم  يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر  بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله  يشكل شروع فيقنتل

2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه  لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص  على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى  استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني  نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.


-صور الاستحالة:

1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

A-الاستحاله الماديه:عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة  المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين  الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل  الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان  أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

B-الاستحاله القانونيه:عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع  الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع  جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.


2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:

A-الاستحالة المطلقة:عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال  لحدوثها.

مثال: ذلك استعمال الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير  صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.

B-الاستحالة النسبية: تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو  تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.

مثال: ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق  النار على المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار  عليه فيه.



السؤال الثاني:

2-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة ( √ )
- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة  بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات ( x )
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل  ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل  فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس  لمخالفة.


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص ( x )
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة  عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على  أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا  الشروع".

4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ ( x  )
- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,فعلى  الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ  بأنه إتيان فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا  يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة  للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ  بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".*

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
* 
-صــــــور الشــروع

إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل  فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم  يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر  بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله  يشكل شروع فيقنتل

2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه  لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص  على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى  استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني  نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.


-صور الاستحالة:

1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

A-الاستحاله الماديه:عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة  المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين  الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل  الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان  أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

B-الاستحاله القانونيه:عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع  الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع  جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.


2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:

A-الاستحالة المطلقة:عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال  لحدوثها.

مثال: ذلك استعمال الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير  صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.

B-الاستحالة النسبية: تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو  تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.

مثال: ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق  النار على المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار  عليه فيه.



السؤال الثاني:

2-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة ( √ )
- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة  بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات ( x )
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل  ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل  فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس  لمخالفة.


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص ( x )
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة  عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على  أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا  الشروع".

4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ ( x  )
- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,فعلى  الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ  بأنه إتيان فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا  يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة  للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ  بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".*

----------


## Mohammed Hassan Elhoby

_السؤال__الأول__:

1-__تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة__? 


-__صــــــور الشــروع__

__إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب__خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي__: 

1-__الجريمه__الموقوفه__:_ _هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها__في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام__بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته__فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين__وهو__مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل__

2-__الجريمه__الخائبه__:__هي الجريمة التي__قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله__ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى__حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه__ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد__شارعا__.

3-__الجريمه المستحيله__:__هي من صور__الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة__إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها__الجريمة__التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة__الوقوع__.


-__صور__الاستحالة__:

1-__الاستحالة__المادية والاستحالة__القانونية__:

A-__الاستحاله__الماديه__:__عدم تحقق النتيجة__لأسباب مادية تعود إماا__إلى__الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين__الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب__جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة__فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا__في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني__يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه__.

B-__الاستحاله__القانونيه__:__عدم توافر__شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع__الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث__يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي__.



2-_ _الاستحالة المطلقة__والاستحالة النسبية__:

A-__الاستحالة المطلقة__:__عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري__يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها__.

__مثال__:_ _ذلك استعمال__الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو__يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق__المقذوف__.

B-__الاستحالة النسبية__:_ _تعنى عدم إمكانية__حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث__تلك النتيجة__.

__مثال__:_ _ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار__على__المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه__فيه__.



__السؤال__الثاني__:

2-__وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات__التالية مع التعليل؟__

1-_ _لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة__( √ )
-_ _لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم__النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث__بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل__


2-_ _يتصور__الشروع في المخالفات__( x )
-_ _لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو__ "__البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل__لإرادة الفاعل فيها__"_ _تبعاً للماده__ 45,__بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس__لمخالفة__.


3-_ _الأصل أنه لا شروع في__الجنايات إلا بنص خاص__ ( x )
-_ _الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة__إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة__للشروع__.__فتنص__المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك__عقوبة هذا الشروع__".


4-_ _يأخذ المشرع المصري__بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ__( x )
-_ _يأخذ المشرع__المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في__التنفيذ__,__فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في__التنفيذ بأنه إتيان__فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى__حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن__يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي__للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه__شرع في ارتكاب جريمة__أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه__حتماً__"._

----------


## ahmed magdy elzoghby

س : -تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة؟ 

_-صــــــور الشــروع_
إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: 

1-الجريمه الموقوفه: هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل

2-الجريمه الخائبه:هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.

3-الجريمه المستحيله:هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.

-صور الاستحالة:

1-الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية:

أ)-الاستحاله الماديه:عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة وما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل؛أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.

ب)-الاستحاله القانونيه:عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.

2- الاستحالة المطلقة والاستحالة النسبية:

أ)-الاستحالة المطلقة:عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.

مثال: ذلك استعمال الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.

ب)-الاستحالة النسبية: تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.

مثال: ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.


س :-وضح مدى صحة أو خطأ العبارات التالية مع التعليل؟

1- لا يتصور الشروع في جريمة خيانة الأمانة 
( √ )
- لأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة من جرائم النشاط فهي لا تلزم حدوث نتيجة معينة بينما في جريمة الشروع فإن النتيجة لا تحدث بسبب عامل خارج عن إرادة الفاعل


2- يتصور الشروع في المخالفات 
( x )
- لا يتصور الشروع في المخالفات لأن تعريف الشروع هو "البدء في تنفيذ فعل ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها" تبعاً للماده 45,بذلك فإن الشروع يعتبر في جناية أو جنحة فقط وليس لمخالفة.


3- الأصل أنه لا شروع في الجنايات إلا بنص خاص 
( x )
- الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في جنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع.فتنص المادة (47) عقوبات على أنه "تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع".


4- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الموضوعي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ 
( x )
- يأخذ المشرع المصري بالمذهب الشخصي كمعيار لتحديد البدء في التنفيذ,فعلى الرغم من عدم وجود نص صريح في القانون المصري يحدد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ بأنه إتيان فعل يؤدي حالاً ومباشرة إلى حدوث الجريمة تقول محكمة النقض " لا يشترط لتحقق الشروع أن يبدأ الفاعل بتنفيذ جزء من الأعمال المادية المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة, بل يكفي لاعتبار أنه شرع في ارتكاب جريمة أن يبدأ بتنفيذ فعل ما سابق مباشرة على تنفيذ الركن المادي ومؤد إليه حتماً".

----------


## نورا السيد نجيب قورة

]نورا السيد نجيب فورة

*السؤال الأول:* 


*تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة* 



*صور الشروع*

*إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: الجريمة الموقوفة, الجريمة الخائبة, الجريمة المستحيلة وهي كالآتي:* 


*الجريمة الموقوفة:* 


*هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع فيقنتل.* 


*الجريمةالخائبة:* 


*هي الجريمة التي قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد شارعا.* 





*الجريمة المستحيلة:* 

*هي من صور الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة الوقوع.* 



*صور الاستحالة* 



*الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة القانونية*


*1:الاستحالة المادية*



*عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة* 

*ما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل* 

*أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه.* 

*2: الاستحالة القانونية*



*عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمةالقتل على إنسان حي.*
 


*الاستحالة المطلقة و الاستحالة النسبية*


 

*الاستحالة المطلقة: عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.* 

*مثال ذلك استعمال الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق المقذوف.* 


*الاستحالة النسبية: تعنى عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.* 
*مثال ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه.* 


[/align][/QUOTE]

----------


## نورا السيد نجيب قورة

<P>نورا السيد نجيب فورة</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><FONT face=arial><FONT color=#403152><B><FONT color=#403152><FONT face=arial>السؤال الأول:</FONT></FONT></B></FONT></FONT></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><FONT face=arial><FONT color=#403152><B><B><FONT color=#403152><FONT face=arial>تكلم بالتفصيل عن صور الشروع في الجريمة</FONT></FONT></B></B></FONT></FONT></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><FONT face=arial><FONT color=#403152><B><B><I><U><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>صــــــور الشــروع</FONT></FONT></U></I></B></B></FONT></FONT><FONT face=arial><FONT color=#403152></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>إذا تحقق البدء في التنفييذ ولم تتحقق النتيجة لسبب خارج عن إرادة الفاعل فهي صورة من صور الشروع وهي: الجريمة الموقوفة, الجريمة الخائبة, الجريمة المستحيلة وهي كالآتي:</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>الجريمة الموقوفة</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>:</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>هي الجريمة التي بدأ الفاعل فيها في التنفيذ ولكنه لم يتمكن من القيام </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>بالنشاط لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. مثال ذلك من يتربص لاخر بقصد قتله في مكان معين </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>وهو مسلح ولكن الشرطة قامت بالقبض عليه، فإن فعله يشكل شروع في</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>قنتل</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>الجريمة</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>الخائبة</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>:</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>هي الجريمة التي </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>قام فيها الجاني بالنشاط بأكمله ولكنه لم يتمكن من إحداث النتيجة التى يقصد إلى </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>حدوثها. مثال ذلك من يطلق الرصاص على المجنى عليه ولكنه أخطأه، فإنه يعد </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>شارعا</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>الجريمة </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>المستحيلة</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>:</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>هي من صور </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>الشروع ويرجع فيها عدم تمام الجريمة إلى استحالة تحققها أصلا. ويعرفها الفقه بأنها </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>الجريمة التي يستنفد فيها الجاني نشاطه ولكن النتيجة لم تتحقق لأنها مستحيلة </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>الوقوع</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#c00000><FONT face=arial>صور الاستحالة</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#0070c0><FONT face=arial>1- الاستحالة المادية والاستحالة </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#0070c0><FONT face=arial>القانونية</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#0070c0><FONT face=arial>:</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#00b050><FONT face=arial>الاستحالة المادية</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>عدم تحقق النتيجة لأسباب مادية تعود إماا </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>إلى الوسيلة المستخدمة أو إلى محل الجريمة</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>ما يتعلق بالوسيلة المستخدمة فقد يستعين </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>الجاني بمادة غير سامة لارتكاب جريمة القتل</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>أما الاستحالة بالنسبة إلى محل الجريمة </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>فمنها أن تنفجر القنبلة ولم يكن المجني عليه متواجدا في نفس المكان أو أن يضع الجاني </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>يده في جيب المجني عليه ولا يعثر على ما يسرقه</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#00b050><FONT face=arial>الاستحالة </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#00b050><FONT face=arial>القانونية</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>عدم توافر شرط من الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون لوقوع </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>الجريمة. مثال ذلك أن يقتل شخص إنساناً ميتاً حيث يشترط القانون أن تقع جريمة</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>القتل على إنسان حي.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#0070c0><FONT face=arial>2- الاستحالة المطلقة </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#0070c0><FONT face=arial>والاستحالة النسبية</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=#0070c0><FONT face=arial>:</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#00b050><FONT face=arial>الاستحالة المطلقة: </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>عدم إمكانية حدوث النتيجة لسبب جوهري يستبعد كل احتمال لحدوثها.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>مثال ذلك استعمال </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>الجاني لمادة غير سامة بقصد القتل أو يستعمل بندقية غير صالحة لإطلاق </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>المقذوف</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=#00b050><FONT face=arial>الاستحالة النسبية:</FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial> تعنى عدم إمكانية </FONT></FONT></B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>حدوث النتيجة لوجود سببثانوي لو تغير في ظروف الواقعة لأمكن حدوث تلك النتيجة.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P align=center><B><B><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>مثال ذلك من يستعمل مادة سامة ليقتل آخر ولكن بكمية قليلة أو من يطلق النار على</FONT></FONT><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial> المجني عليه ولكنه غير موجود في نفس المكان الذي تم إطلاق النار عليه فيه</FONT></FONT><FONT color=black><FONT face=arial>.</FONT></FONT></B></B></P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P></FONT></FONT>

----------

